# Troll RTA insulator



## IlyaazM20 (14/4/17)

Hi there guys.
My trolls insulator melted while I was heating up my coil and I was just wondering if any stores stocks spare insulators for the troll. I'm currently unable to use the tank and I don't have the money to purchase another tank. Can anyone assist me in this matter?


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (14/4/17)

Might be wrong, but I'm sure I got a spare with my tank. Was in one of the packets that came in the box.


----------



## IlyaazM20 (14/4/17)

The newer batches were released with a spare. Mine unfortunately did come with one.


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (14/4/17)

Ah I see, sorry mate


----------



## IlyaazM20 (14/4/17)

No problem. Thanks anyways bro


----------



## DirtyD (16/5/17)

Same happened to me just now ... seriously p'd off now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (16/5/17)

@wazarmoto JJs in pta have


----------



## Amir (17/5/17)

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/wotofo-troll-rta-peak-insulator


----------

